# bunnie rescue



## millianaire (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi all i was at the school picking my sister up today an was talking to some of the mums, a conversation got started about rabbits an a lady said her neighbour has a very poorly rabbit an called the rspca several times but no one ever answer when they get round.... so i decided to go see for myself only over the garden fence of this lady...... an this rabbit was in the hutch just skin an bones all i saw was its nails and dried blood round its nose.... i started to cry so i decided to knock an ask to have it j(ust took a chance) the owner said an this is no word of a lie 'yeh we were guna stew it at the weekend' so they just left me to walk through the house to the garden.... i opened the bedding part of the cage an flies and maggots infested it the rabbit had 10 dead babies.... i threw up.... picked the bunnie up gently an drove fast to the vet.... since then i named her 'angel' and the vet said give her one day at home she deserves that much an if she makes it through the night it will be a miracle.... i stayed awake with her most of the night come 3 oclock i fell asleep.... an before she fell asleep (died) she gave one more push an i am now handraising 'miracle' 

thought i would tell you this story all true i swear people out there can be heartless


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

awww. well done for getting her out of there, its so sad that she didnt make it. I really hope that Miracle survives, I'm sure you will be a great surregate mum to the little one.

*Heidi*


----------



## stacey11 (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh my godddd I cannot believe that!!!!!!!!! Well done for doing what you did, poor poor bunny!!


----------



## millianaire (Feb 11, 2009)

how do you attach pictures ill show you a pic of her


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

go to advanced reply, then down the bottom somewhere it will have manage attachments, browse and upload. then click the paperclip icon at the top of the box you write in and select the attachment.

*Heidi*


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

These people sicken me, i just really cant understand them at all, do they have a caring bone in there body how can anyone have that attitude towards a defenceless bunny?? Well done you for rescuing her, at least you got her out, im very sorry you lost her. I hope the little one survives, good luck.


----------



## millianaire (Feb 11, 2009)

hes my lil miracle


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oh the baby is so sweet and lucky to have you. some people are very sick!!!

hows the baby doing? what you feeding it and how old is it?


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

some people r really sick

aww the babys really cute well done you, u should feel proud,


----------



## millianaire (Feb 11, 2009)

hi all baby is doing fine just feeding her a milk substance that the vet prescribed.... i just feel horrible that i didnt get to her earlier.... the time i spent with angel she looked at me as if to say 'help me' i keep dreamin of her too an miracle does squeeke sometimes at night the fur substitute shes in im guessing isnt enough.... duno what else to do my pup even curls up with her for the heart beat.. if anyone else has any ideas?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh god, well done you for getting her out of such a horrible situation!!

Those poor babies 

How anyone can do this to a poor animal is disgusting


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

So that baby is less than 24 hours old?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> So that baby is less than 24 hours old?


Yeh im now abit confused too


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

'miracle' cant be 24 hours old!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

crofty said:


> Yeh im now abit confused too


Has to be at least 10 days old.


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah, definitely older than 24 hours, millianaire said in her last post that miracle squeaks sometimes at night so there must have been a few nights at least. I am guessing saying today in the first post was just a mistake. 

Gorgeous baby bun though, I hope it all goes ok.


----------



## millianaire (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi miracle is about 2 weeks now she is growing strong and doing well angel must of died a couple of hours after giving birth to miracle, she was too weak to nest or to eat she had a bit of water but wasnt enough to keep her strong for the little one im doing my best miracle is squeeking alot


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

No idea what the squeaking means but it sounds like you're doing a great job with Miracle.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Thats just awful really awful! Cant something be done about people like that? 
Hope miracle continues to do well and well done on you for at least giving miracle a chance in life!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Do you currently have any rabbits that have recently given birth?


----------



## millianaire (Feb 11, 2009)

hi there no i dont my females are on a break there enjoying the sun eating grass and swimming in a paddling pool lol weve just built them a a new run that consists of our whole garden my pup tyzer is not impressed lol miracle is too younge to go out yet


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

millianaire said:


> hi there no i dont my females are on a break there enjoying the sun eating grass and swimming in a paddling pool lol weve just built them a a new run that consists of our whole garden my pup tyzer is not impressed lol miracle is too younge to go out yet


awwww ok! Well keep up the good work and keep us updated on how she gets on!


----------



## millianaire (Feb 11, 2009)

miracle had a bad night last night so i took her to the vet an he said she has gastric something or other so next 24hrs will be critical fingers crossed everyone x


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

It made me so sad to read this post. I cried. How come someone be so cruel?
My Lily had gastric problems. My vets were vigilant - she made it despite the odds against her. I am sure Miracle will too. x x


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

well done you!!!! you gave one rabbit happier last hours and her baby now has a chance for a life which clearly it didnt before. the world needs more people like you!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Aww hope Miracle does ok fingrers crossed for him/her. 

I do have to wonder though the condition of Angel sounds so awful and long-term, what happened to the buck that got her pregnant?


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I hope Miracle is ok, well done for rescuing her and her Mum.


----------



## millianaire (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Kammie it was only last night whilst feeding miracle that i did wonder if i had missed seeing the buck in another part of the garden... so what i did is phone the lady whos garden i looked over in the first place an asked her to have a look to see if they have got rid of the hutch an what looked like a attempted rabbit run and shes rung me about 10clock telling me that i needed to come to her house... so of i went... and she led me to the bottom of her garden and there was a black bin i thought it was a compost bin... she said i didnt want to look in it... but as you do i looked (remembering the bin was this ladys garden not the one i found angel in) it was full and lets just say i got on the phone to the police an rspca asap im still crying about it an hope to god that these people who done it get fined an banned from having rabbits..or any animal... my rabbits are breeders but i would never ever treat any animal like that or dispose of them like them ill keep you informed on what happens next..

thanks guys :angry::crying::cryin::nonod::cursing:


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

thats horrible, im sorry you had to go through that. i hope they get done for it!!! makes me sick it does


----------

